# Netia, sagem fast 800, brak połączenia

## arek19870530

Witam...

Nie jestem nowy w temacie instalacji tego modemu, oraz połączenia, lecz wczoraj kompilowałem nowe gentoo... tzn stare 2007 ale an najnowszym stage i portage.... w konsoli

Nie wiem czy dobrze wy-kompilowałem jądro czy coś nie tak, czy coś niedoinstalowane, modem zsynchronizował... lecz gdy wcisnę alt+ctrl+f12 wyskakuje mi takie cóś...

```
ATM dev 1: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame1!
```

nie wiem co to jest:P

a internet mi nie działa, robię tak samo jak z Neostradą, na live-cd działa, po wpisaniu pppd call net pisze ze success czy jakoś tam.....

resolv tez jest ok...  nie wiem w czym tkwi problem

ping Google.pl nie działa :Razz: 

proszę o pomoc...

Sorki ze tak pisze ogólnie ale jestem w trybie testowym na gentoo i nie chce mi się przepisywać....

----------

## Belliash

tak na szybkiego... czego uzywasz? Kiedys mialem neonke na tym samym modemie to uzywalem eagle-usb... przyzwoicie to dzialalo i nawet pokazywalo poziom sygnalu na linii telefonicznej  :Wink: 

----------

## arek19870530

Sorki za kłopot, miałem źle skompilowane jądro...

Pozdrawiam:***

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html pkt 9

----------

## Kurt Steiner

arek19870530, jeśli problem został rozwiązany, prosimy o podanie tegoż rozwiązania - być może inni będą mieli kiedyś taki problem jak Ty i im to pomoże.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html pkt 9

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html pkt 15b

----------

## tomek1ni

Sam walczyłem z tym modemem ostatnio więc dorzucę swoje 3 grosze.

Instrukcja jak zainstalować ten modem znajduje się w piku /usr/portage/net-dialup/ueagle-atm/files/README czyli. Jest tam też podany kształt jądra:

 *Quote:*   

> Check that the following kernel options are configured as shown (this
> 
> list includes the prerequisites, e.g. USB_UEAGLEATM depends on USB):
> 
>  Code maturity level options  --->
> ...

 

Mój problem polegał na tym, że jak próbowałem zainstalować te sterowniki:

```
# emerge net-dialup/ueagle-atm
```

To pojawiało mi się coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-dialup/ueagle-atm" have been masked.

 

Poszukałem trochę na google i znalazłem stronkę http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/w/p/neostrada-sagem-fast-800/

a konkretniej fragment:

 *Quote:*   

> Firmware powinien znajdować się w katalogu /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm/  - jeżeli nie istnieje taki katalog to należy zainstalować firmware ręcznie lub z pakietu dystrybucji jeżeli dostępny - najprawdopodobniej będzie nazywał się typu "eagle-*" lub "ueagle-*". By zainstalować firmware ręcznie pobierz archiwum z firmware 'http://eagle-usb.org/ueagle-atm/non-free/' (plik ueagle-data-*.tar.gz) i rozpakowuj go do pustego katalogu. następujęce pliki przenieś do /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm/ (stwórz katalog):
> 
> "eaglei.fw eagleii.fw eagleiii.fw dspep.bin cmvep.bin"
> 
> Firmware ładowany jest automatycznie przez hotplug lub przez udev. firmware ładowany jest przy ładowaniu modułu

 

i w zasadzie wszystko już działa poza jednym szczegółem. Opisałem to tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851284.html. Jeśli ktoś ma pomysł co z tym zrobić to proszę o sugestie..

----------

